
A trail of toxicity: the US military bases making people sick - clumsysmurf
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/may/23/chemical-colorado-springs-military-communities-pfcs
======
joelx
I live near a Navy air Base and am concerned by the amount of unfiltered
pollution spewed out by cargo and fighter jets.

